# Rollei 35



## minicoop1985 (Nov 20, 2013)

Just scored my new favorite film camera (OK, new favorite camera in general I think)-Rollei 35 with Rollei Beta 1 flash with diffuser, manual, real leather case, strap, and some sort of filter. All minty fresh, $45. Tested it out already, and it's SHARP. Great little camera. Emphasis on the little...




PB202176 by longm1985, on Flickr




PB202196 by longm1985, on Flickr

Here's my question. It includes a Rollei H-1 filter (the smallest little lens filter I've ever seen, btw). What on earth is an H-1 filter?


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 20, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> Just scored my new favorite film camera (OK, new favorite camera in general I think)-Rollei 35 with Rollei Beta 1 flash with diffuser, manual, real leather case, strap, and some sort of filter. All minty fresh, $45. Tested it out already, and it's SHARP. Great little camera. Emphasis on the little...
> 
> 
> PB202176 by longm1985, on Flickr
> ...



Ahh.. it's so cute!

Ok, it's been a while but as I recall the H1 is sort of a combination UV and Skylight filter.


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice! I bought one for my boyfriend last year for Christmas. He loves it. It's a great little camera, and yes you're right - it's small. This means, of course, that you can always have a camera with you!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 20, 2013)

I have a feeling it's gonna get some use. I'm a little nervous since it's actually worth something and is in such great condition, but yeah. It's coming with me at least once a month. Also, fit and finish and materials are just out of this world-craftsmanship that you don't see in ANYTHING these days unless you dish out serious cash. Well, technically, someone did for this thing new, I imagine, but still.

Limr, isn't that flash just the strangest thing? The fact that it's on the bottom makes for some interesting shadows... Like here.




R1-04579-0006 by longm1985, on Flickr

I'm just excited to see what else I can pull off with this thing.

Thanks, guys. Now what on earth is a Skylighter filter? Is that something that makes the sky more blue like what a polarizer would?


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey, that flash has the potential for some creepy shots!  The one I bought for him didn't come with a flash, but neither of us really use it, so we didn't do anything about trying to find one separately.

If you ever have an issue with it tearing your film as you rewind, here's what he wrote about how he fixed his: Workshop: Rollei 35 Film Ripping on Rewind | Filmosaur


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 20, 2013)

Well, the good news is that it didn't. That being said, that may come in handy.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 21, 2013)

I did a quick search on the Rollei H1 filter; most people seem to say it's some kind of a UV or Haze filter; some say it's an 81A equivalent, which used to be referred to as a "skylight" or very slight warming filter for color film.

Rolleiflex camera userlist

I soooo wanted a Rollei 35 when I was in junior high school, some 35+ years ago!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 21, 2013)

Ive got a Rollei 35 great little camera, it was the smallest 35mm untill the Minox

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice! On the Rolleiclub site that filter is listed as a Haze filter. Maybe take a few photos of the same subject outdoors with and without the filter (maybe more than once in sun, shade - and in hazy overcast conditions!) and see how the photos turn out. Hope you enjoy the camera.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 21, 2013)

Ah. That helps a ton. That gives me an excuse to go and use it.  Just looking at it sitting in our display case makes me smile...

It shouldn't surprise me as much as it does that it was the smallest available 35mm camera until Minox. That's awesome. I love learning about these things-which is half the reason I buy them. Thanks for helping with that, guys.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 22, 2013)

I find it great fun to shoot i love having to guess focus great street photography camera

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gsgary (Nov 22, 2013)

These show what it is capable of


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wow. That's... yeah, that's what I've been looking for all along. Absolutely impressive.

I often buy vintage cameras at thrift and second hand stores to clean and sell to make a few dollars and finance other (generally camera or child related) stuff, and had considered that with this camera, but now I regret even considering selling it.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 22, 2013)

Mine is the 35B yours has a better lens, i had a good score this year i wanted another Leica M with 28mm frame lines and managed to get a mint M4-P 70 year anniversary and i have been offered 3x what i paid, it will probably be scatch and brassed in the next few years because it get used every time i go out

2 more to get you to use it


----------



## Patrice (Nov 22, 2013)

When I was decades younger I did backpacking and mountaineering, my Rollei 35 always came along. I still have it on display at home.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 22, 2013)

Patrice said:


> When I was decades younger I did backpacking and mountaineering, my Rollei 35 always came along. I still have it on display at home.



SPeaking of display...it has GOT to be one of the coolest camera designs of the late 20th century! The design ethos the Rollei 35 has is just unmatched. NO other small 35 rangefinder OR viewfinder camera has the unique looks of the Rollei 35!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 22, 2013)

Gary, wow. You have incredible composition skills, and that camera definitely does those skills justice. I've got it loaded up and stuffed in my bag (flash and all) with my Oly DSLR. The advantages of having two small cameras and a big bag... :mrgreen:


----------



## gsgary (Nov 22, 2013)

minicoop1985 said:


> Gary, wow. You have incredible composition skills, and that camera definitely does those skills justice. I've got it loaded up and stuffed in my bag (flash and all) with my Oly DSLR. The advantages of having two small cameras and a big bag... :mrgreen:



Thankyou very much i will look forward to seeing your shots

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------

